# May Apples? NW Ark



## ark_momma15 (Mar 23, 2015)

I found my first May Apples today in NW Arkansas. Does this mean anything? I have heard it does and doesn't. It does mean Spring is well on its way. Haven't found any Morels yet. Does it have to rain first? Oh the May Apples was by a creek some what under some dead Elms.


----------



## arkanshrooms (Mar 17, 2015)

It's a sign that it's spring. I found a bunch of false morels by the Arkansas river today at Fort Smith. After it rains this week they will come up everywhere.


----------



## thelefty1minus1 (Mar 27, 2013)

i live in prairie grove &amp; found a dozen blondes yesterday along a creek bank. they're soaking in salt water now. breakfast in the a.m!


----------

